# Show us your crinkle cut...



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is Willow"s crimping. She seems pretty curly already so I'm not sure where this is going. 
(Added a pic of how curly she is getting) 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

top and side. She is staying to look like a mop. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Such a pretty mop though  Lovely photos of Willow and I personally love a bit of crimping, it's the 80's in me


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's looking lovely! Love the face in the 3rd pic! She looks delighted with having her pick taken  Also love how your dogs lie up on the table! Hilarious!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Willow is lovely. Her coat is very like Dudley's Donna, she may actually have slightly more wave than he had at that age but he definitely had the crimped look and still does in some places, including top of his head when I let that grow a little, always has it a bit on the top half of his back legs, his coat does seem to be getting a bit curlier with each cut but at the moment he is a mixture of larger curl and crimped hair, sure I took some close ups once of the crimped bit, will have to see if I can find them.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> She's looking lovely! Love the face in the 3rd pic! She looks delighted with having her pick taken  Also love how your dogs lie up on the table! Hilarious!


Just her... It is a pain as I am constantly washing the table. I know i need to break her of it but I can't resist the way she snuggles us to me. Oh well good thing no one ever visits...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Just her... It is a pain as I am constantly washing the table. I know i need to break her of it but I can't resist the way she snuggles us to me. Oh well good thing no one ever visits...


Aw well sure it's washable! She too cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Willow is lovely. Her coat is very like Dudley's Donna, she may actually have slightly more wave than he had at that age but he definitely had the crimped look and still does in some places, including top of his head when I let that grow a little, always has it a bit on the top half of his back legs, his coat does seem to be getting a bit curlier with each cut but at the moment he is a mixture of larger curl and crimped hair, sure I took some close ups once of the crimped bit, will have to see if I can find them.


I am wondering what is going to happen the first time she actually gets cut. She has only had a small trim.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am wondering what is going to happen the first time she actually gets cut. She has only had a small trim.


I'm thinking exactly the same about ruby Donna...
I'm going to get Ralph properly cut right back this week due to matts.
Looking at Ruby's hair I'm contemplating having her cut down to her crinkle (ill get some pics later) in the hope that her fur doesn't suddenly matt in bulk like Ralph's did?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I'm thinking exactly the same about ruby Donna...
> I'm going to get Ralph properly cut right back this week due to matts.
> Looking at Ruby's hair I'm contemplating having her cut down to her crinkle (ill get some pics later) in the hope that her fur doesn't suddenly matt in bulk like Ralph's did?


Jake's didn't matt until ten months but his was not the same as her's at all. His fur was wavy and think, no crinkles that I remember. 
I feel like once I cut her down she is going to curl up like a poodle, which is fine too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is Ruby's leg, quite curly fur. - but straight / fluffier on her body


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Here is Ruby's leg, quite curly fur. - but straight / fluffier on her body


She looks just like Willow.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's ruby when I split her fur, she is much darker with a crinkle, i hope it shows on the pic, so I think after a trim she would be darker and curlier??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> She looks just like Willow.


Ah we'll I love willow so that is great - what height & weight is lovely willow now?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ah yes she has darker roots. Could be the sun has lightened her hair. Willow has highlights but her roots are pretty much the same color as her hair. I wish she would be the color of her ears. They are the most delicious red! 
Right now she is 13 inches to the shoulder and 17 pounds. She will be 8 months in two weeks. How about Ruby?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Ah yes she has darker roots. Could be the sun has lightened her hair. Willow has highlights but her roots are pretty much the same color as her hair. I wish she would be the color of her ears. They are the most delicious red!
> Right now she is 13 inches to the shoulder and 17 pounds. She will be 8 months in two weeks. How about Ruby?


Well I've just measure ruby with a ruler whilst sleeping so assuming I've down it right....
Approx 30cm / 11 inch
I had her weighed at the vet a couple of week ago - I can't remember if she was 4.5k or 4.9k / 10 or 11lb

She is only just 5 months - so a bit of growing to go..... I feel like Ralph was that size when we got him at 8 weeks! I thought ralph was big, but looking at some of the sizes on the sticky - he's not that big, average I would say. He is 10k, not measured him fully.
I'm dreading a bald Ralph  ill get a before & after, but he is at the 10 months matt stage too like jake.
He is very beautiful long curls right now - will they grow the same?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well I've just measure ruby with a ruler whilst sleeping so assuming I've down it right....
> Approx 30cm / 11 inch
> I had her weighed at the vet a couple of week ago - I can't remember if she was 4.5k or 4.9k / 10 or 11lb
> 
> ...


I do think they will grow the same. I have not been able to grow Jake all the way back out since the Matts came to town, but I have to say as much as I loved him long. I LOVE him short. He is so velvety soft and it makes his color that much better i think. 
But he was cute long...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That face gets me every time!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I do think they will grow the same. I have not been able to grow Jake all the way back out since the Matts came to town, but I have to say as much as I loved him long. I LOVE him short. He is so velvety soft and it makes his color that much better i think.
> But he was cute long...


Ah he looks gorgeous, I won't mind having it shorter, it's the initial shave that will upset me - ill have to have Ralph in hiding till it grows a bit!! And get him a coat


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ah he looks gorgeous, I won't mind having it shorter, it's the initial shave that will upset me - ill have to have Ralph in hiding till it grows a bit!! And get him a coat


No he'll be beautiful you'll see. It hurts for about ten mins then you'll love it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Found some of my boys crimped locks - His head, his leg ..

















and just a lovely one of him (I think) after a head tidy but still quite long everywhere else -


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Found some of my boys crimped locks - His head, his leg ..
> 
> View attachment 18441
> 
> ...


This dog will be the reason hubby lets me get another. Can't wait to show him these pictures. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> This dog will be the reason hubby lets me get another. Can't wait to show him these pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Funny thing is if he met him he may say 'not a chance'!! probably not though, I think Willow just sounds like a female version of him anyway. Just think if I hadn't had him done I may have been able to get a vet to get a sample from him to send over so Willow could have had his babies! - how fab would they have been.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Found some of my boys crimped locks - His head, his leg ..
> 
> View attachment 18441
> 
> ...


Dudley is gorgeous! A real huggable pooch x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's my crinkley girl!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here is a full length one of Ralph and his lovely long crinkly fur, but not for long.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He is lovely - and clever, doing a headstand! Tilly's coat is growing again Lottie.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes she's quite long now Dawn we've had a couple of mats creeping in over the last few weeks. Not many, but I think the puppy coat is definitely on its way out  8 months old tomorrow! 

Can't wait to see a picture of Ralph's haircut  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

More of a total shave rather than a haircut, thanks to the matting!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ralph and Tily are so curly. I love it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's some photos of Poppy taken couple days a go. She is going for a trim tomorrow. I just have her tidied up. May have to post pictures separately x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's another


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

And another


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry and another


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Another last promise x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poppy has a beautiful coat color and texture.  

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm trying to grow out their coats and they had a bath yesterday so you can se the crinkle on tge tops of their head. 

Ok here is Lexi









And Beemer. 









And together. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's a dry and wet crinkle cut for you...Molly just be the Queen of crinkle !!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

A very sleep Biccy......AKA the King of Crinkle!!!

They'd make a good couple!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww Jane ....wouldn't they just. 

How I've missed that little face 

Such a cutey

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

This was a very recent one.....he has a crinkled muzzle!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw I love that photo ... Such a Happy face 

Molly's muzzle is the only part of her that isn't too crinkled...yet!!! 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit's just turned 2 and I'm sure is still getting curlier! We cut him every 4-6 weeks now for easy grooming! x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

After Poppy's clip today crinkles gone. She is now a fluff ball.
Hopefully before and after photos.








Before








After.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loving all these pics, Christine Poppy looks lovely, bet she smells good, if you want the shaggy coat back take her out in the rain, Dudley was soft and fluffy yesterday, had a romp in the park this morning and all the fluff has sadly gone.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I carried her from the car under my coat so she didn't get wet.
She was cut shorter than normal as she had started to matt :
I shall enjoy the new look for a while as she is all cuddly then kick her out in the garden in the rain x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Sorry and another


Don't apologise Christine, there is no such thing as too many poo pics!!


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is Ted the other night.... posing!!!

He's not been cut yet  just waiting and plucking up the courage to have it done as we love his puppy coat as it is


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I really love Ted's face

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Christine I really loves poppy's color! She is just beautiful!!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Crinkles coming back after one day xx


----------

